# Bling Bling bike $99 at walmart



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn it seems like everyone's trying to get into the whole choppper/lowrider market these days.

Its a pretty awesome bike by this no name brand trying to put themselves on the map. Basically its a bmx/schwinn type of frame (hybrid of both but plain looking frame) with the ape hanger handlebars and built in grips, sissybar, bannana seat, springer forks, and regular tires/wheels/crank/sprocket/pedals on it. Cool looking little bike and probably worth the $100 as a daily cruizer. Has some cool pinstriping on the seat and frame. Its called the "bling bling" the only reason is its all chrome.

For a daily rider I give it a :thumbsup:

If you buy it to pimp it out I dunno, the frame would be hard to work with since there's not a whole lot you could really do to it, you'd have to go full or radical with it if you truely want to pimp it out but you would have a hard time trying to do just skirts and front tank.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

When I was in NY I saw the purple lowrider bike at Wallmart...a very good buy for $9911


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i've seen that one. if it's the one with the straight springer fork, i don't really like it


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 12 2004, 07:07 PM
> *When I was in NY I saw the purple lowrider bike at Wallmart...a very good buy for $9911
> [snapback]2389043[/snapback]​*


damn thats a lotta cash j!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think that's a typing error. but then again NY has close to 300% cost of living from my area, still think it was a mistake


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i know that you idiot.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

looks like they threw on lowrider stuff on a standard frame maybe? You're right, not much else to do to it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 12 2004, 10:54 PM
> *looks like they threw on lowrider stuff on a standard frame maybe?  You're right, not much else to do to it
> 
> [snapback]2389351[/snapback]​*


Yep but its worth $99 for a daily rider anyway, still looks ok


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 12 2004, 10:36 PM
> *i know that you idiot.
> [snapback]2389271[/snapback]​*


Leave Noe alone :twak:


Noe says......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES IT IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think some whitewalls would change the look a little


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 12 2004, 11:03 PM
> *i think some whitewalls would change the look a little
> [snapback]2389384[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh: :uh: 

ok, maybe with the seat lowered and a bent fork


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 12 2004, 11:11 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> ok, maybe with the seat lowered and a bent fork
> [snapback]2389415[/snapback]​*


Ok its your turn to photoshop that one my skillz suck, I did that in MS Paint :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright I dont think I can do the bent fork though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's still probably better than what i can probably do.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ay, that ain't bad, the fork would be harder i imagine


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

yo dawgs i have that bike


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

i was bored...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now that's nice, the bent fork and whitewalls changed the whole look. 
SWEET!!!

good job socal


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

HOLY CRAP GOOD JOB!!! thats amazing
i wish i had photoshop.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Nov 13 2004, 12:11 AM
> *i was bored...
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good photoshop :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i wouldn't mind getting one if they looked like that


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Nov 12 2004, 02:11 PM
> *i was bored...
> 
> 
> ...


i should pimp my bling bling bike like that


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

is that frame aluminum? im thinkin about pickin one up would the fork be strong enough to hop on?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

damn i might have to get one..the do some part changing


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all it really needed was some whitewalls and some bent forks, and lower the seat


----------



## WyteBoy719 (Jun 16, 2021)

TonyO said:


> Damn it seems like everyone's trying to get into the whole choppper/lowrider market these days.
> 
> Its a pretty awesome bike by this no name brand trying to put themselves on the map. Basically its a bmx/schwinn type of frame (hybrid of both but plain looking frame) with the ape hanger handlebars and built in grips, sissybar, bannana seat, springer forks, and regular tires/wheels/crank/sprocket/pedals on it. Cool looking little bike and probably worth the $100 as a daily cruizer. Has some cool pinstriping on the seat and frame. Its called the "bling bling" the only reason is its all chrome.
> 
> ...





TonyO said:


> Damn it seems like everyone's trying to get into the whole choppper/lowrider market these days.
> 
> Its a pretty awesome bike by this no name brand trying to put themselves on the map. Basically its a bmx/schwinn type of frame (hybrid of both but plain looking frame) with the ape hanger handlebars and built in grips, sissybar, bannana seat, springer forks, and regular tires/wheels/crank/sprocket/pedals on it. Cool looking little bike and probably worth the $100 as a daily cruizer. Has some cool pinstriping on the seat and frame. Its called the "bling bling" the only reason is its all chrome.
> 
> ...





TonyO said:


> Damn it seems like everyone's trying to get into the whole choppper/lowrider market these days.
> 
> Its a pretty awesome bike by this no name brand trying to put themselves on the map. Basically its a bmx/schwinn type of frame (hybrid of both but plain looking frame) with the ape hanger handlebars and built in grips, sissybar, bannana seat, springer forks, and regular tires/wheels/crank/sprocket/pedals on it. Cool looking little bike and probably worth the $100 as a daily cruizer. Has some cool pinstriping on the seat and frame. Its called the "bling bling" the only reason is its all chrome.
> 
> ...


Yea this bike is junk and it's actually a roadmaster which is a very shitty bike company. Far from a schwinn but definitely like a bmx with lowrider parts


----------



## WyteBoy719 (Jun 16, 2021)

TonyO said:


> Damn it seems like everyone's trying to get into the whole choppper/lowrider market these days.
> 
> Its a pretty awesome bike by this no name brand trying to put themselves on the map. Basically its a bmx/schwinn type of frame (hybrid of both but plain looking frame) with the ape hanger handlebars and built in grips, sissybar, bannana seat, springer forks, and regular tires/wheels/crank/sprocket/pedals on it. Cool looking little bike and probably worth the $100 as a daily cruizer. Has some cool pinstriping on the seat and frame. Its called the "bling bling" the only reason is its all chrome.
> 
> ...


I see people asking 300 and up for this


----------

